# Atlantic broadband TV Online and bluray



## Jacques Rebibo (Apr 18, 2017)

I can watch Atlantic broadband TV Online (powered by Tivo) on my laptop. But when I use the internet browser on my bluray player, every time I log in, it says: "please sign in again. There was a temporary problem signing in. Please try again". 
Can you help?


----------



## Tom Kwasny (May 21, 2017)

Jacques Rebibo said:


> I can watch Atlantic broadband TV Online (powered by Tivo) on my laptop. But when I use the internet browser on my bluray player, every time I log in, it says: "please sign in again. There was a temporary problem signing in. Please try again".
> Can you help?


When this happens using Google Chrome browser I go into the settings and delete/clear all history, images, cookies and everything works again. Not sure what your Blu-Ray is holding in its memory so there is a conflict like Chrome gets.


----------

